# Does anyone know who wrote this?



## Chevron (Apr 20, 2004)

Okay, I don't remember that much, but what I do remember goes like this.

It started with a youth learning to fence with with a female teacher after school. At some point the youth is framed for his fathers death. He then makes a run for it with the teacher.

They flee to a wood where there is a "doorway" to another world. In this world, slaves wear ankle bracelets, which generate pain when a slave master activates a hand-held remote control.

I also have vague memories of ships (airships?) flying through the sky, and a battle taking place.

If anybody can help, I'd be very grateful. This has been bugging me for months!

Thanks.

Kevin.


----------



## tonic (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmmm,

Doesn't click any bells. I've read stuff like that in different stories but I can't palce a finger on any of them.. Sorry


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi Chevron, and welcome to the chronicles-network. 

 I'm afraid it doesn't ring bells for myself either.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 21, 2004)

It sounds similar to one of the Joel Rosenberg books but his is mostly fantasy so probably isn't it.  Look him up at amazon.com just in case.


----------



## Whoknew5 (Apr 27, 2004)

hmmmm.. sorry- cannot help you.


----------



## okami (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like a mix of several Heinlein plots--"Citizen of the Galaxy", "Tunnel In The Sky" and such--mixed with the old movie "Robinson Crusoe On Mars", but i don't recall reading this specific story myself.  If it's been published in the last 3-6 years I probably haven't read it. 

. . .Gomen nasai . . .


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the chronicles-network, too, *okami*.  A Heinlein fan, by any chance?


----------



## okami (May 19, 2004)

Yes, for about the past thirty or forty years.  While I'd been able to acquire the majority of The Master's works in paperback (and sometimes hardcover), there are still a few here and there that elude me.  Unfortunately, nowadays I don't have the resources to upgrade or update, let alone catch up with newer authors.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 19, 2004)

Well, hang around and you might pick up a few tips. And vice-versa.  

I recently got hold of Heinlein's collected Future History stories, btw - great stuff!


----------

